# Synaptics mouse driver



## rmzelnick (Jul 18, 2014)

Dear FreeBSD users,

I'm now having trouble with my mouse driver according to a member of #freebsd here's a video,
https://markzelnick.me/MVI_0006.AVI

I would like to note that if I logout & login from XFCE4 this problem no longer occurs, but I don't wish to do that everytime I boot my computer.

Here's is my computer's full specifications http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/h ... .199480143


----------

